# DOT1Q between FBDS7.2 (on vmware) and Cisco 3750



## nikorun (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi evrybody,

Well looking around in this forum, I haven't seen yet a problem like mine (except here perhaps ...) so I would like to introduce my case :

I have 1 FBSD7.2 configured to use dot1q, one switch 3750 configured in vlan or trunking and one FW pfsense (fbsd also ...) configured in trunk mode.

Those 3 equipements doesn't communicate !!

here are the conf :

Server : 

```
em0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
        ether 00:50:56:ad:20:f0
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: [B]active[/B]
em1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
        ether 00:50:56:ad:21:b5
        inet [ADMin IP] netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.100.201.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
plip0: flags=108810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,NEEDSGIANT> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
vlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        ether 00:50:56:ad:20:f0
        inet 213.223.138.67 netmask 0xfffffff8 broadcast 213.223.138.71
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        vlan: [B]1939[/B] parent interface: [B]em0[/B]
```
SWITCH:

```
interface FastEthernet1/0/15
 description TEST to SERVER FBSD 7.2 on VMWARE
 switchport trunk encapsulation dot1q
 switchport trunk native vlan 1939
 switchport mode trunk
end

SWITCH-VMW-BAS(config-if)#do sh run int fa1/0/24
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 153 bytes
!
interface FastEthernet1/0/24
 description To FW 1 - PFSENSE
 switchport trunk encapsulation dot1q
 switchport trunk native vlan 1939
 switchport mode trunk
end
!
interface Vlan1939
 ip address 213.223.138.70 255.255.255.240
end
```
let's forget the PFS for now, who could tell me if I'm wrong in the conf ?

Also I can tell that The mac address-table of the switch does not show the FBSD !

I have also try to put the interface of switch in strict access mode, it doesn't work ....

Any idea ???????

PS : I can show additional commands like sh ip arp (empty), sh int fa1/0/15 switchport (wich show that the port of the FBSD is really configured in trunk)

Thanks, Thanks and Thanks


----------



## Alt (Sep 8, 2009)

You can tcpdump at vlan0 and check packets coming or not on cisco vlan interface.. But i think its vmware/host os drop these tags from packets...


----------



## nikorun (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello Alt,

Yes I suppose the problem could be on the ESX side ... but ...

What happens is that the PFSense (on a dedicated physical server) also don't see any paquet. the "ifconfig" command on both Server (FBSD) and FW (PFSense) show the same things (except the parent interface of vlan0 of course).

I've done a tcpdump on vlan0 but see nothing at all :-(

I think I'm doing an obvious error which is big enough so I can't see it  ... or the switch is dead .

Thanks for your advise.

Nicolas


----------



## Alt (Sep 9, 2009)

Wait a minute... I think it should help

```
switchport trunk allowed vlan 1939
```

And right, better to forget pfsense while mac-address is not visible on cat



			
				nikorun said:
			
		

> I've done a tcpdump on vlan0 but see nothing at all :-(


On 7.2 ? You ping something like 213.223.138.68 when dumping?


----------



## honk (Sep 9, 2009)

The FBSD7.2 runs as a VM on your ESX? How is your virtual switch on the ESX configured? The physical interface of your ESX-host should be a trunk to your Cisco switch, and the virtual switch in your ESX should take one vlan out of this and presents it as em0 to your FBSD7.2 virtual machine. Why do you do and additional vlan-tagging inside of your FBSD7.2 VM? And if you want to go with vlan-tagging, why do you configure your switch to not-tag this vlan on your trunk (using 1939 as your native vlan means packets are not tagged)?!

cheers,
honk


----------



## nikorun (Sep 10, 2009)

hi guys,

to @Alt:
it's not visble on this conf but I've try first to put the commande "trunk allowed" with and without "trunk nativ", I've also try to put none of theses, as Trunk is by default permissive.
When i dump packets on vlan0, I ping in the same time from the switch to FBSD (ping 213.223.138.67).

to @Honk:
You'r probably right, the virtual switch could have a problem because I can't see what's wrong in the conf. It is configured with of course one interface (the one connected to the switch) in the VLAN 1939, it is visble in Network Management of the interface.
And yes the BSD7.2 is on ESX.
I'm obliged to configure tagging (and trunking) because the arch is orignialy designed to support multiples Hosts, with differents vlan on the ESX. But you'r right, I coul simplify the design by not tagging on the Host side of the Vswitch (to FBSD Hosts). 

I'm going to try this today.

Thanks to you both 

Nicolas


----------



## Alt (Sep 10, 2009)

Better ping FROM 7.2 any device in 213.223.138.0/24, you will see broadcasts on switch (if vlan works). This way you can avoid problems in switch's interface config. Plus, while pinging look vlan0 to check these packets going out. For testing you can make "switchport mode access" to see there packets coming or not at all.


----------

